# Headed to Tallahassee, Florida, in March



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 6, 2022)

Apparently Florida State University in Tallahassee has a nice fine arts museum.  I plan to go in early March.  Any other culture-type sites I should take in?  Unique shopping?  Top notch dining ?   Open to all suggestions except anything having to do with alligators lol


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 6, 2022)

Well, I normally tell people that Wakulla Springs (https://www.floridastateparks.org/WakullaSprings) is high on the list, but they have lots of gators!  It is a very nice place to visit and to my knowledge they have only lost a few guests to the alligators.  Its a state park, and probably Florida's best protected spring environment, and one of the largest springs anywhere.

Angelos is about a 45 min drive south, but their seafood is good, and the setting is spectacular  https://www.angelospanacea.com/ .  If you go down to Angelos the Gulf Specimen Marine Lab is worth a visit.  https://gulfspecimen.org/ .

There are a number of nice Antebellum homes that are open to the public, like the Goodwood Plantation (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goodwood_Plantation) or Pebble Hill (https://pebblehill.com/visit) if that's your thing there are more.

Unfortunately you may be too early for the Sopchoppy Worm Gruntin festival, the high point of the social calendar?  April 9 this year, http://www.wormgruntinfestival.com/ 

I lived just south of Tallahassee for a long time, I like the area.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 6, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Well, I normally tell people that Wakulla Springs (https://www.floridastateparks.org/WakullaSprings) is high on the list, but they have lots of gators!  It is a very nice place to visit and to my knowledge they have only lost a few guests to the alligators.  Its a state park, and probably Florida's best protected spring environment, and one of the largest springs anywhere.
> 
> Angelos is about a 45 min drive south, but their seafood is good, and the setting is spectacular  https://www.angelospanacea.com/ .  If you go down to Angelos the Gulf Specimen Marine Lab is worth a visit.  https://gulfspecimen.org/ .
> 
> ...


Thanks, @Alligatorob, great tips!


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 6, 2022)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Thanks, @Alligatorob, great tips!


Sure, one thought if you do go to Wakulla Springs take the river boat trip, not the glass bottom boat.  Lots of wildlife to see on the river, not just gators, you usually see manatee also.  The upper part of the river is blocked to all but the State Park boats, very wild and original Florida looking.  Also the old lodge is worth seeing and they have a good restaurant.  It's about 20 minutes south of Tallahassee.

If I think of anything else I will let you know.  

I envy you, I will be in Florida in March, but not the Tallahassee area, now I am wishing I was.  I have two brothers who live near Tallahassee, but we are meeting in Everglades City for a fishing thing.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 7, 2022)

For a number of years during the 90s I maintained a part-time office in TLH.  During that time I spent many days at the Lodge at Wakulla Springs. Business travel isn't the same as tourist travel, but I found the lodge to be a good place to decompress after a day's work.  It's a beautiful site.  Very laid back with an interesting history and some great biology in the area . . . including gators.  

https://thelodgeatwakullasprings.com/about/


----------



## old medic (Feb 7, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Well, I normally tell people that Wakulla Springs (https://www.floridastateparks.org/WakullaSprings) is high on the list,
> 
> I lived just south of Tallahassee for a long time, I like the area.


I will 2nd Wakulla Springs, and If your up for some hiking, the sinks area is interesting...
AB, Got a bunch of family in the Crawfordville, Medart area.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 7, 2022)

old medic said:


> Got a bunch of family in the Crawfordville, Medart area.


Both of my brothers live in Crawfordville, small world.  I used to live on Alligator Point.


----------



## old medic (Feb 7, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Both of my brothers live in Crawfordville, small world.  I used to live on Alligator Point.


Ever eat at the Pizza joint in Panacea?


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 7, 2022)

old medic said:


> Ever eat at the Pizza joint in Panacea?


Many times, they used to deliver to Alligator Point, the only delivery we could get.  Their XL pizza was impressive, all were good.

I assume you mean Ochlocknee Bay, pretty close to Panacea.  Near the two blonds liquor store.

Hamaknockers BBQ is a favorite in the Medart area.


----------



## old medic (Feb 8, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Many times, they used to deliver to Alligator Point, the only delivery we could get.  Their XL pizza was impressive, all were good.
> 
> I assume you mean Ochlocknee Bay, pretty close to Panacea.  Near the two blonds liquor store.
> 
> Hamaknockers BBQ is a favorite in the Medart area.


YUP.... That was my Sister and BILs place...
We stayed at the campground on the Bay when we visited them, They lived just around the corner. 
They moved to KY a couple years back


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Feb 8, 2022)

Ladies, any other suggestions?  Fun boutiques, consignment shops?


----------



## Manatee (Feb 10, 2022)

A bit west of Tally is Florida Caverns State Park and also Falling Waters State park.  They are nice to visit.


----------



## Alligatorob (Feb 10, 2022)

No lady here, and I got no ideas about boutiques.  

However if you head toward Florida Caverns you ought to see the Garden of Eden https://www.visitflorida.com/travel...om Bristol,shrub, wiregrass and longleaf pine.


----------



## old medic (Feb 11, 2022)

Like Flea Markets... there was a huge one in Tallahassee


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 17, 2022)

Lucky you to go where you wish.
How do you do it with all this covid-19?
And now from avoiding reading more of it I see there is another uninvited guest my God seems as if some are trying to break us down. Now who would that be.
I was in the hospital waiting after being brought in by a ambulance I was transfered to the waiting room where people were coughing. A man asked a passing aide to fetch him some water in his empty papercup. She most certainly did. In good time. 
I was waiting for 5 hours and no one offered me a drink of that precious water. 
While the 2nd intake young woman in her 20s told me to be positive......after she picked my arm for yet another blood sample as I looked over to my left arm I see my blood is seeping all over my arm in a alarming rate.......she immediately called for back up for two men knowing much more than her to use my other arm and it worked she did not get fired...... oh, she's new.....take too much blood from me I don't think she knew I was already checked in 5 hours ago  finally a nurse came to me stating they have a bed for me in the ER. How this is because of covid-19


----------



## oldman (Mar 19, 2022)

Here in Florida, all is well and good. Spring Break started this week, so be prepared for the beaches being very busy. Right now, we are having some really great weather here in my part of Florida.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 19, 2022)

oldman said:


> Here in Florida, all is well and good. Spring Break started this week, so be prepared for the beaches being very busy. Right now, we are having some really great weather here in my part of Florida.



thanks, @oldman, already been to Tallahassee two weeks ago.  I really enjoyed Wakulla Springs the most


----------

